# asa Sims course issue



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Just my opinion, but I feel like the cores should be changed daily on the Sims courses. Reason being people who shoot it early in the weekend and putting up solid legitimate scores are being robbed of payouts by people shooting at baseball sized gaping holes late in the weekend. With no lines to see the 12 rings become double in size and calls get ridiculously generous. As many shooters that go through the Sims course I feel asa makes enough money to change the inserts a time or 2. There is money on the line and I know people are getting robbed that deserve checks for legitimate scores. Thoughts?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Call ASA and complain about it....McKenzie targets wear out at every ASA that I've been to this year...if you can't see the scoring rings then they've got to be replaced.


Dewayne


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Asa is going through growing pains this year. But like it was said contact the office and voice your concerns. Asa doesn't pay for the targets though they're provided by Mckenzie.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Agreed. McKenzies just don't hold up. Nothing will be done until enough people become vocal about it.
If McKenzie would buy Rinehart the problem may get solved. :wink:
I have a Rinehart deer target I bought at Gander that has held up far better than any McKenzie I have.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes, you are getting robbed. lain: and simple


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

carlosii said:


> Agreed. McKenzies just don't hold up. Nothing will be done until enough people become vocal about it.
> If McKenzie would buy Rinehart the problem may get solved. :wink:
> I have a Rinehart deer target I bought at Gander that has held up far better than any McKenzie I have.


I think if McKenzie bought Rinehart the problem would get worse, there wouldn't be any good targets. McKenzie would change the Rineharts to their lousy foam! Now if Rinehart would buy McKenzie we would get a really good target.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Plastic legs for everyone. ukey:


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

The McKenzies at the last two asa's I thought were pretty good. The simms course can get rough and its widely known that shooting sunday will get you some points. Yes they should swap out cores at 12:00 on Saturday.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

XT cores are the best thing ever invented. :thumb:


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Asa is going through growing pains this year. But like it was said contact the office and voice your concerns. Asa doesn't pay for the targets though they're provided by Mckenzie.


You are half right. McKenzie gets paid for the targets.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Bubba Dean said:


> You are half right. McKenzie gets paid for the targets.


If they are bought


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree that the cores should be swapped out at some point saturday mid/late morning. It gets pretty old hearing stories about people who have an arrow in the lower part of the ibo and just because the bottom half of the ibo ring and the top half of the 12 ring are chewed up or missing, they are claiming "well there's no line, you cant call me out". For as many shooters as they have on the sims ranges, i cant see how spending the money on 20 extra cores is going to amount to much for the ASA.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> If they are bought


So Mckenzie and Asa split the money on the ranges sold after the events?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

918hoytman918 said:


> So Mckenzie and Asa split the money on the ranges sold after the events?


No you're not buying the range from Asa. You're buying it from a vendor that represents Mckenzie. Asa does not own the targets. Every target there is for sale even the practice bags.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok I bought a range in IL two years ago but wasn't sure who gets the money.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Your timing couldn't be better. ASA makes changes in the off season. Go to Culman and take some photos of the newness of the targets on Friday and then the difference by late Saturday and email those to Mike T when you get home with a nice description of the change that you propose. No org listens like ASA. Mike may not agree with you but he will listen and if your evidence is good he may put it before the board. 

I keep seeing all these comments about how great Rineharts are and how bad McKs are. I promise when ASA used Rineharts.... there were sooooo many complaints. Probably more then than now. Basically we as a group, archers that is can not be satisfied.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> If they are bought


New deal this year. Mike buys the targets and ASA sells them as a range or individual targets. At the end of each tournament what is left belongs to ASA not Delta/Mckenzie.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Brian from GA I also shot ASA when the shoot Rineharts. They were pretty ragged by Sunday and ASA has about 500 more shooters now. Look at the numbers from June: IBO had roughly 1060 shooters shooting their Rinehart, ASA had 1600 plus 720 that shot the Friday ProAm plus the people that shot the Superman shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> New deal this year. Mike buys the targets and ASA sells them as a range or individual targets. At the end of each tournament what is left belongs to ASA not Delta/Mckenzie.


I like that, cause it means that ASA is not beholding to McKenzie. Opens the door for choices.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Bubba Dean said:


> New deal this year. Mike buys the targets and ASA sells them as a range or individual targets. At the end of each tournament what is left belongs to ASA not Delta/Mckenzie.


Did not realized this had changed.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

The targets are still supplied by McKenzie at no cost (they are the title sponsor and this is the service they provide). ASA now sells the ranges to reimburse McKenzie's cost of the targets. The former "vendor" in charge of this sold or used more than $100,000 worth of targets last year but failed to pay McKenzie.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Tallcatt said:


> The targets are still supplied by McKenzie at no cost (they are the title sponsor and this is the service they provide). ASA now sells the ranges to reimburse McKenzie's cost of the targets. The former "vendor" in charge of this sold or used more than $100,000 worth of targets last year but failed to pay McKenzie.


Wow!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Tallcatt said:


> The targets are still supplied by McKenzie at no cost (they are the title sponsor and this is the service they provide). ASA now sells the ranges to reimburse McKenzie's cost of the targets. The former "vendor" in charge of this sold or used more than $100,000 worth of targets last year but failed to pay McKenzie.


$100,000.00? Now that'll put a dent in the old budget. :crybaby2::crybaby2:


----------

